# Social Distancing ...  and Leo



## JustBonee (May 9, 2020)

Like most of us and our pets, Leo has been feeling the effects of social distancing. Unfortunately, Leo doesn’t understand why he hasn’t gone to the park or the beach, and he really doesn’t understand why we don’t stop and say hello to the neighbors on our walks. Now, every time we see other people or dogs on our walks Leo lights up and tries to direct the walk towards them. If we do cross paths he tries to lunge at them. The lunge isn’t an aggressive lunge, it’s a “love me, pet me” plea for attention. For those who don’t know Leo it can be a scary sight seeing such a large dog coming at you, but those who do know him, know he is all fluff and no bite. However, we usually hold him back because aggressive or not, he’s a hefty 95 lbs of fluff.

The social distancing has also completely changed Leo’s perspective on car rides. Before the stay-at-home order, Leo would come to work with me every day, meaning he would get into a car 20 times a week at the minimum. He had never liked car rides so he was never enthusiastic about jumping in. In fact, I usually needed to coax him with treats to jump in.  Since we’ve been home, Leo hasn’t been in the car much at all. After a few grocery store trips, Leo was upset that he wasn’t coming along. So we decided to take him along whenever it was possible, like picking up take-out. In the past two years, we’ve had Leo, I’ve never seen him more excited about jumping into the car. Now, he can barely wait until the door is open before he launches himself into the backseat. He also absolutely loves sniffing outside the windows, whereas before he wouldn’t go near the open window.

Hopefully, when Leo starts going to work every again day he’ll continue to love car rides just as much as he does now.

https://blog.petmeds.com/life-with-leo/leos-social-distancing/


----------



## JustBonee (May 9, 2020)

The story above probably rings true for many of us pet owners.  ...  I have all the same issues walking Bear. 
It is upsetting to them as much as it is to us,  and they would really like to understand what is going on ....


----------



## jujube (May 9, 2020)

There are two dogs in the neighborhood that I delight in running into.  Both of them are big shaggy goofballs who don't know a stranger.  

When they see someone two blocks down the street, they go into their happy-dances and almost shake themselves to death by the time they meet up with you.

A good hearty petting and some scratching behind the ears for them and some well-licked knees for me and we're ALL happy.  My spirits are lifted and they're sooooo glad to run into someone who recognizes what GOOD DOGGIES they are.  

I haven't seen my buddies for a while.  I'm sad.


----------



## Pinky (May 9, 2020)

jujube said:


> There are two dogs in the neighborhood that I delight in running into.  Both of them are big shaggy goofballs who don't know a stranger.
> 
> When they see someone two blocks down the street, they go into their happy-dances and almost shake themselves to death by the time they meet up with you.
> 
> ...


I think the social distancing affects dogs as well as people .. they are social beings too.


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2020)

My daughter was just saying similar yesterday. She's very pleased that she lives remotely on 5 acres with no near neighbours , and so her dogs all have the run of her land as always, therefore there has been no change to their routine at all... which she feels has been the  good side of the pandemic, at least  for _ them _


----------



## Butterfly (May 13, 2020)

I think my dog Henry is feeling the effects, too.  I used to take him with me whenever I could and he loved it.  Now there isn't much of anywhere for us to be able to go together.  He has seemed a bit glum at times lately and I think he misses our little trips.


----------



## Lewkat (May 13, 2020)

Our house dog, which I trained, whose name is Marley has been leashed in the lobby behind the reception desk downstairs.  She is accustomed to my leaving periodically for a couple of weeks at a time to visit my son, so I think that's what she has been thinking.  Well, I was cleaning my bedside table off in the bedroom and knocked the lamp off and broke it.  One of the staff happened to be walking Marley outside at the time and since my window was open she heard me yell "darn it."  She looked up, saw me and went bananas.  But, the staff member urged her on, but she was whimpering and crying.  After 8, no one is manning the desk until morning, so last night and now again tonight, she has slipped her collar and come up to my apartment.  She gets uber excited and after I calm her down, she lays down along side me and is content.  The powers that be have a fit since my apartment while it has been cleaned, it has not been COVID cleaned as yet and considered contaminated.  Despite the fact that everything has been Lysoled and the windows wide open during the day to keep it aired out.  It will be done by the Board of Health on Friday morning, but they will have a fit since she had to be bathed today and I guess again tomorrow.  But, she is now happy with me.  Dogs think trainers are their real owners as we teach them all the commands and obedience.  We bond, but in most cases, the trainer goes home each day.  I happen to live in the same house.  We are a Senior Living Community and there are many apartments with folks who have different needs.  So she in reality is a therapy dog as well although not trained as such.  She's good with all, but wants to be with me.  It is tough.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 14, 2020)

I broke down over my avoidance of my neighbor dog to avoid possible transfer of any potential virus.  I wear my mask, which she licks and licks - an improvement, since she always tries to kiss me on the lips!  Two days ago, I took her for a short walk - she had to stop and smell something every two feet.  We are quite bonded and truly need to have that physical contact as we did before.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 14, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> I think my dog Henry is feeling the effects, too.  I used to take him with me whenever I could and he loved it.  Now there isn't much of anywhere for us to be able to go together.  He has seemed a bit glum at times lately and I think he misses our little trips.


My Henry is going to the vet today to get fixed.  Doubt he’ll enjoy this outing, poor thing.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 14, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> My Henry is going to the vet today to get fixed.  Doubt he’ll enjoy this outing, poor thing.


To Butterfly and Aneeda - I love that dogs are being named "Henry."  It was my dad's name and I was a daddy's girl!


----------



## benrose (May 14, 2020)

Me too, I love it when dogs have names that are typically used for people.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 14, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> To Butterfly and Aneeda - I love that dogs are being named "Henry."  It was my dad's name and I was a daddy's girl!


Henry is named after my half sisters husband who was a great guy and always treated her wonderfully.


----------

